# Weekly Competition 2015-44



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' U2 R2 U' F' R2 U R
*2. *U' R U R2 F2 U F' U2 R2
*3. *U2 R F' R F' R U' R2 U
*4. *U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F U' F U2
*5. *F' U' R2 F' R' F2 R U2 F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U' B2 U L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D' R B U R' D' L U' L' B U2
*2. *D2 L2 F' L2 B D2 L2 F' U2 B2 R' U L2 D R F U F L' B
*3. *D2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 B U2 F2 L U2 F D' R' F2 D' B2 U' F'
*4. *L2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L D F2 U L2 D U' R B'
*5. *L' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L F2 D2 L B' L B R

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw B' Fw' F2 R' B' L2 U2 L' U' R' D' B' F Uw2 B F U' Fw' F D U' F2 U2 B2 Rw U' R2 Fw L2 D2 Rw' Fw' U L U2 B' Fw Uw L2
*2. *Fw L2 Rw B2 Rw' B Rw B Rw' B' Fw' Uw2 U Rw2 D B' Rw2 R D' Uw2 Rw F' D' L' Fw' D' R U F' R' Fw Uw Fw2 Rw' D2 B' Fw' F' L' Uw'
*3. *F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw U R2 B2 R2 D' Uw L' R2 F U2 Fw2 Rw' B D' Rw R2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw2 U2 R D' Fw Uw' R' Uw Rw2 B2 F' Uw2 B2
*4. *Fw' F' U' Rw' D2 B2 D2 Fw Rw2 R2 D' Rw F' L D' U2 R2 B' U' F Rw' F' Rw2 B L2 R Fw D' B' Fw2 F2 Uw' R' B' F' D' Rw' U B U'
*5. *L2 Rw R2 U R' B F2 U2 F Rw F2 D U' Fw' U' R Fw U F L' R U Rw' R2 U2 R B F' D' Uw' U2 B' D Rw R2 D2 F L' U' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw Bw2 F' L2 B U2 B2 Fw' Lw Fw2 U2 Lw2 R' D' B2 L D2 U' Lw' Dw2 U Lw' Dw Bw2 Lw U2 Bw2 Fw F' U2 R' Bw' D U B Bw F U' Rw' R B2 Bw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 B2 F' Dw' Uw U' Lw2 B F' Dw2 U B2 Rw
*2. *R2 Bw U2 L2 R Uw' Rw2 Dw Rw' Fw' R2 D' B' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 U' Bw2 Rw' R' F' Dw' B2 L' U2 Fw2 Rw' B Bw2 Lw2 F2 D L2 D Uw F2 Lw B2 Dw R' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Rw' Uw L' R2 B Bw Lw' Rw2 B' Uw2 U' L Rw R2 Bw2 Rw2 R
*3. *Lw Rw' Bw' Uw' U2 B' U Lw' Bw' D Rw' D' Uw2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 L' R U2 L B2 R Dw' L2 Rw2 B2 U' L Lw Dw L2 R2 B2 R Bw2 F' Lw2 D' L' Rw' R2 Uw B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R' Dw2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 Dw' Uw B2 Bw Fw2 L R' Dw2 Uw
*4. *F2 Uw' Rw' F2 Dw Lw' Rw2 B2 L' Lw2 U2 B' Bw2 F' Uw' Lw' Dw2 U L Bw2 L2 Rw' Bw R' D' Uw F' Lw R' F Dw Uw B2 F D' L2 R2 B L' Uw' B Bw F2 Lw' U2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 F2 Uw Bw D2 Dw B' D R D' F2 Rw2 Fw
*5. *Dw2 Rw D Rw2 D' Bw' Dw' L2 Uw' Fw2 U2 L' Rw2 D Dw2 U2 Bw2 F Rw2 Dw' Bw' R' B2 Fw L2 Dw2 L F U Bw' R2 B' Rw R2 Fw' U' B Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F Dw' L' R' Dw Uw2 F2 Lw2 Rw Fw Uw R2 Dw' B2 Fw2 L Fw L2 R Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F 2D B 3F' F D2 2U' L 3R2 3U 2F 2D2 2R' R F2 2L' D2 3U2 3F2 3R 2R2 2F' 2R2 3F2 2D 2B2 L' 2D' B2 2L2 2B D2 2D' 2L' R2 D 2D' 2U2 2F2 2D2 R2 3U2 2U R B2 2L' 3U2 2U 2L 3R' R2 2U2 F2 2R2 2D2 3F2 2L2 3U 3F2 3U2 U2 3R2 2D2 3U2 U L R2 D2 2U' 2F2
*2. *3R' 2B2 2R2 2U2 2F' R2 U B' 2B L2 3R' B 2B2 3F' 2F2 U' 2F 2L2 3R2 B F' 3R2 R2 B L2 3R U R' 2B 2F 3R 3F' F L2 2B 2F 2R2 2B' 2D 2U' 2R R' 2D 2U 3F' L' 2B' 2L' 3U B' F2 3R' 3F2 2L 2B F2 D' 2B' 3F F L2 2U2 U L 2R R' D2 L' B' 3F2
*3. *2R' R B' D' B2 2U 2F 3U2 U2 3R2 2B2 L 2L' 2D2 F' 2R 2B' 2R 2D2 3U 3F2 U 2F2 3U2 3F2 F 2D2 2L 3R' F' 3R2 D 3U' 3F2 D 2B' 3F 2R2 2D2 3F' D2 F2 2L 2R2 2D' 2B' 3F2 2L' 2R F' U 3R' R2 3F2 F' 2R R2 D 3R' R' 2U' 2B 2L' 2B2 2D B' R' 3F' 3R R'
*4. *L2 3F' U2 B' L' 2L 2D' 3U 2U 2L 3F U L' 2B 2L2 2D2 R2 2B' U' 2L2 R 2D 2R2 2F D2 L' 2L' 3R F2 L 2B L 3U' B F 3R' 2B2 2U2 L' B' U' 2B' 2L 3U2 2L' R 3U L 3F' U 2F D' B' D' 3U 2L2 3R2 R' 3F2 2U2 U F D F2 L 2R' U 2B' 2R2 R'
*5. *3U2 2F2 3U' U L' U B 2B' 2D2 3U' 2U2 B' 3R' B2 2B2 2D2 B D' 2U2 U2 L2 R' B2 F2 2L2 3F2 2D2 3R' 2D2 2U' U 2L2 2R 3U' 2U2 3R' F2 2D 3U2 R D 2U2 3F' 3U 2B' 3F' F 3U2 F L 2L2 3R 2R2 D2 2B2 F' 2U L 3R F D' 2U' R2 2U2 2L2 3U2 3F L2 D' 3U

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B2 2D F 2D2 3L 2D2 U2 3R' 3D2 3L' 2F R' 3D' 2L 3L' R D 2D2 3U2 2U 3B2 D2 2D' 2U2 2R U' R' 2F2 3U' 3R B2 2R D2 2D' U 3B U' 2B2 3L' 2D B2 3L' 3B D 3U' 3L' R B' 2F 3U2 2U' B 2U' 2F' U 3F2 3D' 3L2 3D' 3U2 2L' 3U2 3B2 3D2 2U 3B' 2R2 2U' L 2F' 3U' 2F L' 3F2 L' 3R2 2D' B2 2B2 3F L2 3R' 2F' L 3B D2 B 3R2 U F L 3R' 2R' 2B' F' 3U' 2U 2F 2D2 2F'
*2. *F2 2L' 2F' D2 2B' 2D 3D 2L2 3U2 B' U2 2B 2D2 2B' 2L2 2D2 R 3B 2R 3F2 2D' 3L' 3U' U' 2B 2D' 3F2 3U L 2R' R2 2U 2R 3B 2D U2 3L' 2U' 3R 3F2 3L' R 2D 3R 2R R 2D2 3U2 U' 2B2 2D' 3D' 3L' 2R R' 3B' 2D2 L' 2L' 3R' 2R 3B 3D 2B2 3R2 3U 3B2 3L' D' 2R D 3U 2L R' D 2B 2L 2R' 3F 2L2 2U B' 2D' L' B F' 2D 3D 3U 2U U' 2F2 L' R' 2U L2 D2 L' 3F' 2D
*3. *3F2 3L 2U 3B' D2 2L' 3R' 2R2 B 3F' 2F' U2 3R 2U' 3L2 3B F' 3U2 3L R' 2F' 3D' 3B 3L B 2D' L 3F2 2L2 2R' 2B' 3F R' 2F 2U2 3B2 L2 B 2B 3R' B 3D2 2B2 D' 2U 3B 2L' 3F2 2R 2U U2 2B' F' D2 U L' 2L 2D2 2F 2R' B' 3D' L 3R2 2R2 R2 3D 3R R2 2D2 3R F' 3D' 3L D2 3B2 2F2 3L 3D' 3B2 2R R' U 3F' F2 2D 2U' U' 3R2 B2 2F2 L' 3F L 3R 2U U 3L U2 R2
*4. *L2 U 2F2 3R 2B2 3B 3R2 D U' F 3D R2 3B 3F' 2U 2L2 3R2 D 3D 2B' L' R' 3U 3F2 3D' R D2 U' L' 2R' R 2F F2 L D' L B2 2F2 3D 2R2 3D 2L2 2R' 2F2 2R 2U U' 3L 3F' 2F2 2D 2B' 2D2 2U2 2B 3F 3L B 3R2 3F L2 F D' 2L' 3R 2B' 3R' 2U' R2 2B 3L' R2 D2 2L' F' 3D2 2F 2D 3L2 U2 2B' 2F F' 2D2 R2 U F' L 2L 2R R2 3F U' 2F L2 3F' 2U 2F2 3U F
*5. *B' R' D2 2U' 3R 3B' 2U F 3U2 2U 2B 3B' 3F L2 3L 2D2 2U2 3B2 2L 3D 3U' U' 2B 2F R2 2D2 R2 3D F' 3D2 L2 D' 2L B' 2U2 R 3F2 3U' 2R2 2D' 3U 3F 2R' B D' L' 3D U 2L' 3R2 2R B2 2B 3R 3B 2L 3R2 3D F' 2D 2F2 3U2 2U' U 2L 2R2 2F' F2 3R' B2 3R' 2B D' U2 2L2 3D' 2F' 2R' 2B2 3R 3F' 3U2 3F' 2F' R 2B D2 B2 2B U2 B 3B2 3F2 F' 3D2 2U 3L D2 3D2 F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' R F2 U' F U2 F' U R'
*2. *U F' R F' U R2 F2 R' U
*3. *F' U R F R' F R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 D B U2 B2 L D B R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D B2
*2. *U R' B2 D2 L U F' D2 B' D2 L' D2 F2 L' F2 R L2 U2 L' U2
*3. *U2 B' R2 F R2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 F2 U R D2 L' R2 F L2 D R U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 Uw B' D2 Uw2 F' U' Rw2 R Fw Uw' F R' Uw' B2 D R2 D2 Rw2 U2 R2 F Uw Rw' U2 F U2 L' Rw2 R B2 D2 U F' R'
*2. *Uw2 Rw B Rw' Uw B' F2 L' R2 Fw' D' U Fw2 Rw2 B' U' B' L Rw' B L2 Rw2 B2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 Rw R' Uw2 F R Fw U2 L' Rw Fw2 Rw U2
*3. *B' L2 Rw' Uw F R' B' D2 U2 Fw' F L' Fw L' Rw2 R' Fw' D' L' Uw2 Fw' F' Rw2 D L2 R F2 Uw' R2 Uw B F Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw Rw' F2 L D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B' F2 D Uw' Lw' Bw Uw2 Rw' B L' Rw' D' Dw Rw2 B Dw Bw Lw R B Bw2 F' L2 Rw D L' F2 L' B2 Bw' F2 Dw Lw' Bw2 Dw' Rw2 D2 Rw2 R' D' Uw2 Bw2 Rw D' Dw' R Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw F U F' Dw Uw2 U' Fw L' U2
*2. *L2 R' B2 Bw' F Uw Fw U Lw2 F2 D Dw L Dw Uw2 B Rw B2 Bw2 Rw' B R' Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw Dw2 Uw' F U R2 Bw2 F' Lw Fw' Lw D Lw' D' Dw2 Uw2 Rw B Rw Bw D2 U' L2 Lw' R Fw D2 U2 R B L' R' Bw' R2
*3. *U2 Lw Bw Uw Lw' Bw' Fw' F Uw' F' Dw Uw2 U2 Rw' D Rw' Dw' Uw' B2 U Lw2 F2 Uw U R2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Fw Dw L' R2 Uw U2 B' Uw' B Fw Uw2 B2 R' D2 L2 B2 F' D' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' Rw' U' Bw' Fw' D' Uw B' Lw U' Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R' U2 2L 2B R' 2D B' 2B' 3F F' D2 F2 2D 3F' 2L2 U 2R2 B 2B2 3F 2U 3F' 2D U' L' U' 2L2 D2 U2 2F2 R2 D2 U' 3F 2F 3R' B2 2D 3U' B 2D' 3U' L' R' 2B2 2D 2L B D' 2D 3U' 2B2 3F2 D 2F 2L 3R2 R2 D 2R' B' 3R' 2D2 B 2B2 3F 2U' L2 2L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' L U 2R F D' 2U' 2F2 R 2B' 2F 3R 3U B2 2F2 F' L2 3U' 2L 3R2 2F2 2U' 2L2 2U' U 3R 2F' F 3D' U' R 3F2 R D2 2D2 U' 2R2 2U2 2B' 3B' 2U L2 R2 B 2F L2 2L' 2B2 3B2 3R D B 2R' R 2B 3B 3U2 2B' 3L' U' 2L2 3U2 2B' 2D2 2L2 R' U2 3L2 B 2U' 3L' 3R' 3B 3R 2U2 F 3U2 U R' 3D' L B 2D 2B2 2R2 2D 3U F' 3L R2 3F' 3L' 2U2 L2 D2 3D' U 2R U2 2R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 R B2 L R2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 B L' U' L2 F2 L D' B2 U2
*2. *F' R2 L U R B R' D R D' F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U
*3. *U F2 D2 F' U L' B2 R' U B U2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 L'
*4. *F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 U' R' D2 L' B R2 U2 R F2 U L'
*5. *D2 L D2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 B U F2 D L' F R D' U' L'
*6. *B2 L' B2 L B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 B R U' F U F2 D R2 D'
*7. *F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U B U' B2 U B2 L2 R' B' L F
*8. *D2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 F U2 F' L B F L' F U B' R D L
*9. *F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F R D' L' U2 B U2 R' U' B' U'
*10. *B2 D' B2 D R2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 D F D B' F R2 B2 R' B2 U' L
*11. *U' R U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U F2 R L2 U2 R2 F2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 F'
*12. *L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B L2 B' R D B2 F' L
*13. *L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R' U' F2 U B' F2 L2 U F R
*14. *D2 B R2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 U2 F' R' B D' B D' F' R D U' F
*15. *R2 U' R D' R U R L D2 F U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2
*16. *D' R' B2 L D F B' U D L F2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 R
*17. *D' L' F R B2 R' B' D' F' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 B2 R2
*18. *B' D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 R' B' D' B D F U' R F'
*19. *F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D B L U' B2 U L2 R F' R2 U
*20. *B D F' U' L F B U' D F2 L' D2 L B2 R' B2 R2 D2 L' U2
*21. *R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' F L' B' D' R F' L' U B L U'
*22. *R' D2 L' U2 R F2 L F2 D2 R F' R2 D2 B2 D' R' B2 L R2
*23. *L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' R' U' B' F R B2 L B U B
*24. *D L2 D' R L' F U2 B2 L' U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 D R2 L2 F2
*25. *F2 L2 U L2 F2 U F2 D F2 L2 U' B' L B U' B' D U' B' L' R'
*26. *R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D U' F2 U' B L R B' L' B D' U' L' F'
*27. *D' R2 F' B2 D2 R D R' F R' F2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 L D2 R2 B2
*28. *R2 D2 L2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U F' D L D' L' R' F D2 F U2
*29. *L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 R F' D L2 F' U' B D2 F' R' F'
*30. *L U' R2 F L B' U D B R F' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2
*31. *F L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B L2 U2 B2 F2 R F U' R' D F' D F' L
*32. *L2 F2 D' U' R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D L' B' D2 U' F L' B' R2 F' U'
*33. *F U D2 F B' R U F' R' L B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D2
*34. *U2 B' R2 F R2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' R' D U' R' U' B' D' U' F' D'
*35. *F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 B2 U2 F' U B L2 F2 U' R F' R' D' B2
*36. *U' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U2 R U2 F U2 F' R' D2 U' R
*37. *D L2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 R' F U2 B D L2 F R2 D2
*38. *F U2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 F' U' L R' U R' U2 F' U2 B' F2
*39. *D2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 R D2 L B' L F D2 U' B' U2 R B2
*40. *D2 F2 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 R B2 U2 R U' B' R' D' R' D F D' U R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U F' U2 L2 D F' U' R2 U L U2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 R
*2. *F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 D' L D' B2 L' B' L2 F' R F2 R'
*3. *L U F' U F' R' L2 B U' L' D2 R' F2 L B2 U2 L B2 R' B2
*4. *F U2 D B R2 D2 B' L' U' B U' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2
*5. *R F2 L2 D F' D R' L2 U L2 D2 B R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B D2 B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D F' U2 R U' L B2 L2 D F' L' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 L'
*2. *B2 D2 R B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F U2 L' R2 B' U' B2 L2
*3. *U' F2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' B U' F' D F2 U2 R' U' F
*4. *U2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 B F R2 U' F L F' U2 R B D' L' B'
*5. *F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 D' U' B L D F L F2 U R B' L F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 D2 B D2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 F D2 L' F D U2 R' B D' U R2 B
*2. *U L F' L2 U F' R L B R D2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U'
*3. *F' D2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 F L' D2 B R B2 L' R' U' F2 L
*4. *R' F' U' F2 B' U2 F' B2 L' D2 B D2 B' R2 F' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2
*5. *F L2 U' F D R U D' R F R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U' D2 L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R D2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 L U2 R F U' B2 F L D' L2 D' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R F' U2 R' U' F2 R2 U'
*3. *D2 R2 B D2 U2 F' D2 U2 B U2 F L B2 R U2 R F R D' R F2
*4. *D Uw' U' R' F' Uw2 B2 Uw2 B' U' Fw F2 Rw' R' F' Uw B2 Rw F' U Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 U' Rw' U R2 B' Uw' L2 B' Uw U B' F' R Fw' L U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U F2 R2 F' U' R
*3. *B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R' B U B' D L B2 R D' R'
*4. *Fw F D2 Uw2 U2 L Rw R' U Rw Fw2 F' D Rw' Uw L' R2 D U' R2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 L' Rw R U2 Rw' B' U2 B Rw R Uw Rw' Fw' F' L' Rw R2
*5. *Lw D2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Fw' L' Rw R U' R' D L Bw' F' L U2 B2 L Rw2 F Uw F D' B U B Fw' L F' L2 Bw' D' Dw' U' Lw' Rw2 Uw' Rw' R' F' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L' Rw' U' B U' Lw Fw2 U' Bw' F2 D Dw2 Lw' B Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' R L' R' L' B l r u
*2. *R' B L' U B' L R' U l' u'
*3. *R L' U' B U R B' U r b'
*4. *R' U' R B U' L B U l' b' u
*5. *U' B R U' R' B L B r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 4) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (0, -1) /
*3. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4)
*4. *(4, -3) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) / (0, 2)
*5. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L' U' D R' U D' L U' D' U'
*2. *U R' D R' U' D' L' U' D' U'
*3. *D U' L' D R' D' L' D U' D' U'
*4. *U D' R' U L' U' L' D U' D' U'
*5. *L' D' L' U' R' L R D R' D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 27, 2015)

clock: 15.36, 13.44, 13.44, 11.17, 11.31 (ao5=12.73) yes i did have 2 13.44 times. lol, not a typo
pyra: 5.06, 4.99, 5.28, 5.38, 6.70 (ao5 = 5.24)
skewb: 8.83, 14.16, 19.23, 6.73, 12.90 (ao5 = 11.96)
2x2: 4.32, 4.24, 3.28, 4.49, 3.39 (ao5 = 3.98)


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 27, 2015)

*2x2:* 7.65, (16.24), 7.48, (4.06), 6.05 -> *7.06*
*3x3:* 21.74, (17.25), (22.43), 19.38, 18.57 -> *19.90*
*Mega:* (1:41.86), (1:57.14), 1:55.50, 1:42.55, 1:52.82 -> *1:50.29*
*Pyra:* 16.32, (16.48), 15.71, 12.13, (11.43+) -> *14.72*


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 27, 2015)

3x3: 14.04, 16.65, 16.11, 11.79, 15.78 = 15.31
3bld: DNF(2:48.07), DNF(2:28.51), DNF (2:37.58) = DNF
megaminx: 1:25.16, 1:18.09, 1:17.48, 1:14.28, 1:13.62 = 1:16.62


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 27, 2015)

*2x2*: 3.97, 4.93, (3.35), 5.31, (5.36) = *4.74*
*3x3*: 16.80, (16.70), (26.88), 18.68, 18.56 = *18.01*
*4x4*: 1:10.30, (1:20.22), 1:12.19, (1:08.30), 1:09.68 = *1:10.73*
*5x5*: 2:53.62, 2:45.11, 2:56.68, (2:34.46), (2:57.86) = *2:51.80*
*2bld*: DNF(1:00.39), 59.14, DNF(1:24.98) = *59.14*
*3bld*: DNF(3:29.81), DNF(2:51.35), 5:01.93 = *5:01.93*
*MBLD*: *0/2* [14:04]
*2-4*: *2:14.05*
*2-5*: *4:45.32*
*Mega*: (1:41.87), 1:50.65, 1:53.43, 1:46.17, (2:04.22) = *1:50.08*
*Pyra*: (6.15), 7.25, 7.75, 6.63, (7.80) = *7.21*
*Squan*: (25.34), 19.65, 19.61, (18.95), 23.69 = *20.98*
*Skewb*: 7.25, (10.68), 6.16, 8.27, (5.79) = *7.22*

I wanted to do squan on the Qiyi, but it didn't get here in time.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 28, 2015)

222: (6.43), 6.10, 5.43, (4.98), 5.90 = 5.81
333: 15.73, (16.58), 15.17, (13.69), 16.04 = 15.65
444: (56.43), 1:03.12, (1:06.80), 1:05.67, 59.56 = 1:02.79
555: 1:53.60, (1:49.08), (2:07.39), 1:59.09, 2:04.91 = 1:59.20
777: 5:51.76, (6:28.70), 5:55.45, (5:21.69), 6:05.87 = 5:57.69 (PB single and average!)
Pyraminx: 14.71, 12.98, (15.21), (9.00), 10.02 = 12.57 (that was terrible)
Skewb; 13.16, (9.26), 11.63, (17.21), 15.57 = 13.45
2-4: 1:44.31
2-5: 3:52.84

2 lazy to do the other events


----------



## pjk (Oct 28, 2015)

*3x3:* 13.34, 14.51, 13.15, (14.55), (13.09) - 13.66
*5x5:* (1:47.72), 1:44.64, (1:33.19),1:36.89, 1:38.45 - 1:39.99


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 28, 2015)

*2X2X2:* 9.56 (8.25) 9.73 9.21 (15.16) = *9.50*
*3X3X3:* (21.08) 18.72 17.95 (15.22) 17.09 = *17.92* // My 3 warm up solves where all sup 21 
*4X4X4:* 1:44.25 1:42.00 1:39.98 (1:57.24) (1:34.78) = *1:42.08*
*5X5X5*: 4:41.86 (4:33.56) 4:59.10 4:42.87 (DNS) = *4:47.94*


----------



## Dene (Nov 1, 2015)

*3x3:* 15.51, (12.02), (17.43), 14.70, 13.21 = 14.47
*4x4:* 57.84, (51.64), (1:00.84), 55.03, 58.97 = 57.28
*5x5:* (1:52.65), 1:45.33, 1:49.69, (1:29.52), 1:36.16 = 1:43.73
*6x6:* (2:58.41), 2:58.97, 3:02.19, (DNF), 3:01.21 = 3:00.79
*7x7:* 4:29.32, (4:19.47), 4:43.47, (4:53.75), 4:33.80 = 4:35.53
*OH:* (36.62), 27.96, 32.20, 29.69, (26.97) = 29.95
*Megaminx:* (1:50.73), 1:58.06, 1:57.44, (2:08.32), 1:52.25 = 1:55.92


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 1, 2015)

*2x2x2:* (5.83), (6.62), 6.33, 6.10, 6.47-> *6.30*
*3x3x3:* 16.61, (15.40), 16.36, (18.15), 18.03-> *17.00*
*4x4x4:* (1:32.33), 1:28.13, 1:15.40, (1:15.10), 1:19.33-> *1:20.95*
*5x5x5:* 3:22.57, (3:31.86), 3:16.25, 3:10.36, (2:54.61)-> *3:16.39*
*7x7x7:* (10:47.11), (9:11.99), 10:36.54, 9:45.38, 10:01.50-> *10:07.81*
*3x3x3BLD:* 6:18.81, 5:21.22, 5:03.87-> *5:03.87* (mo3= 5:34.63)
*3x3x3OH:* 36.10, (33.13), 38.26, (42.43), 35.92-> *36.76*
*234*-> *1:54.24*
*megaminx:* 2:54.23, 3:03.38, (2:46.90), 3:00.05, (3:17.80)-> *2:59.22*
*sq-1:* (47.31), (1:30.97), 1:09.42, 1:01.73, 1:03.69-> *1:04.95*
*skewb:* (6.97), 11.02, (13.84), 9.58, 12.77-> *11.12*

*3x3x3FM:* 34 moves
Solution: B2 F' R D2 B' R2 D L2 D' R' D L2 D L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 B' U' L2 B U L' D' L U' L' D2 L2 D' L D

premove: D
B2 F' R D2 B' R * //2x2x2
D2 //2x2x3
L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 B' U' B (cancelled) //f2l-1
B'(cancelled) L2 B ** L' D L2 D' L //orient edges
D //undo premove

insertion:

*R D L2 D' R' D L2 D'(2 moves cancelation)
**U L' D' L U' L' D L(3 moves cancelation)


----------



## TorbinRoux (Nov 1, 2015)

*3x3* 12.30, 14.60, 12.00, 12.11, 13.83 = 12.75 average not good ugh
*3x3 OH* 16.62, 22.84, 19.75, 18.41, 20.37 = 19.51 average meh
*2x2* 10.62, 5.91, 5.64, 4.77, 6.37 = 5.97 average due to lack of 2x2 that was done on 4x4 lel
*4x4* 58.23, 1:07.05, 1:00.27, 1:04.76, 40.63 = 1:01.63 average consistent **


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 3, 2015)

Results week 44: congrats to Iggy, Isaac and Cale

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.30 Iggy
 2.71 hssandwich
 2.93 cuberkid10
 3.10 Isaac Lai
 3.19 G2013
 3.56 pantu2000
 3.63 qaz
 3.98 pyr14
 4.44 jaysammey777
 4.46 larosh12
 4.51 CyanSandwich
 4.67 Tx789
 4.74 willtri4
 5.34 Cale S
 5.64 connorlacrosse
 5.81 Ordway Persyn
 5.97 TorbinRoux
 6.30 Bogdan
 6.32 Kenneth Svendson
 6.37 Schmidt
 6.37 LostGent
 6.53 evileli
 6.81 h2f
 7.06 Sergeant Baboon
 7.48 Bubbagrub
 9.50 MarcelP
 11.43 Isaacattack
 13.27 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(32)

 8.55 Lapinsavant
 10.88 cuberkid10
 10.93 Iggy
 11.77 Isaac Lai
 11.79 qaz
 11.85 hssandwich
 12.75 TorbinRoux
 12.87 pantu2000
 13.16 G2013
 13.67 pjk
 13.73 JustinTimeCuber
 14.30 Cale S
 14.47 Dene
 14.70 Kenneth Svendson
 15.19 FastCubeMaster
 15.31 JianhanC
 15.52 jaysammey777
 15.65 Ordway Persyn
 15.95 Tx789
 16.23 CyanSandwich
 16.88 LostGent
 17.00 Bogdan
 17.52 larosh12
 17.92 MarcelP
 18.01 willtri4
 19.18 h2f
 19.90 Sergeant Baboon
 23.88 Schmidt
 24.85 Bubbagrub
 25.83 connorlacrosse
 27.73 Isaacattack
 34.07 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(21)

 36.94 Lapinsavant
 43.77 qaz
 45.14 Iggy
 49.18 hssandwich
 51.46 Cale S
 54.77 Isaac Lai
 57.28 Dene
 59.23 G2013
 1:01.09 TorbinRoux
 1:01.59 jaysammey777
 1:02.78 Ordway Persyn
 1:03.44 Kenneth Svendson
 1:09.87 Tx789
 1:10.72 willtri4
 1:20.95 Bogdan
 1:22.69 CyanSandwich
 1:27.38 h2f
 1:27.97 LostGent
 1:42.08 MarcelP
 2:11.45 MatsBergsten
 2:12.02 connorlacrosse
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:28.76 qaz
 1:33.42 Raptor56
 1:41.03 pjk
 1:43.73 Dene
 1:43.80 Cale S
 1:56.79 jaysammey777
 1:59.20 Ordway Persyn
 2:23.03 Tx789
 2:30.75 CyanSandwich
 2:51.80 willtri4
 3:16.39 Bogdan
 3:32.45 h2f
 4:47.94 MarcelP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:00.79 Dene
 3:40.33 jaysammey777
 4:38.90 Tx789
 6:03.68 CyanSandwich
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:35.53 Dene
 5:57.69 Ordway Persyn
 6:48.99 Tx789
10:07.81 Bogdan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 19.51 TorbinRoux
 20.66 qaz
 22.15 Iggy
 24.95 pantu2000
 25.13 Isaac Lai
 25.65 cuberkid10
 29.95 Dene
 33.77 Tx789
 36.76 Bogdan
 38.41 G2013
 42.47 Cale S
 48.09 Bubbagrub
 49.32 CyanSandwich
 51.91 h2f
 1:04.33 Isaacattack
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:16.34 Cale S
 1:59.81 hssandwich
 3:13.34 Bubbagrub
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 10.94 hssandwich
 13.36 Iggy
 19.87 CyanSandwich
 34.55 h2f
 40.10 Lapinsavant
 50.94 MatsBergsten
 59.14 willtri4
 1:03.86 Isaac Lai
 DNF connorlacrosse
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 36.48 Iggy
 49.09 Cale S
 1:05.19 qaz
 1:05.85 CyanSandwich
 1:10.84 kamilprzyb
 1:23.53 MatsBergsten
 1:43.76 G2013
 3:41.06 Lapinsavant
 5:01.93 willtri4
 5:03.87 Bogdan
 7:25.74 Isaac Lai
 DNF h2f
 DNF JianhanC
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:24.50 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 5:35.65 Cale S
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

7/12 (49:54)  MatsBergsten
0/2 (14:04)  willtri4
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 59.28 G2013
 2:26.64 Isaac Lai
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 54.74 Lapinsavant
 1:04.87 Iggy
 1:16.13 Isaac Lai
 1:17.76 Cale S
 1:29.61 Kenneth Svendson
 1:30.36 qaz
 1:44.31 Ordway Persyn
 1:54.24 Bogdan
 1:59.13 h2f
 2:14.05 willtri4
 2:50.92 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 1:59.75 LostGent
 2:08.49 Lapinsavant
 2:37.02 Iggy
 3:06.49 Cale S
 3:52.84 Ordway Persyn
 4:27.02 Kenneth Svendson
 4:45.32 willtri4
 6:19.03 h2f
*Skewb*(16)

 3.39 hssandwich
 3.93 Isaac Lai
 4.08 Cale S
 6.88 pantu2000
 7.23 willtri4
 7.42 Tx789
 7.62 connorlacrosse
 7.94 qaz
 10.63 Iggy
 10.98 CyanSandwich
 11.12 Bogdan
 11.96 pyr14
 13.45 Ordway Persyn
 22.99 MatsBergsten
 23.32 Bubbagrub
 25.22 Isaacattack
*Clock*(1)

 12.73 pyr14
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.76 Isaac Lai
 4.89 hssandwich
 5.24 pyr14
 5.43 Iggy
 5.92 pantu2000
 6.14 SuperDuperCuber
 6.77 jaysammey777
 6.86 Cale S
 7.21 willtri4
 7.50 qaz
 7.75 Tx789
 11.79 connorlacrosse
 12.57 Ordway Persyn
 13.14 CyanSandwich
 13.48 Isaacattack
 14.20 Schmidt
 14.72 Sergeant Baboon
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:16.62 JianhanC
 1:20.57 Iggy
 1:45.80 Isaac Lai
 1:50.08 willtri4
 1:50.29 Sergeant Baboon
 1:55.92 Dene
 2:24.04 Tx789
 2:59.22 Bogdan
 7:48.96 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(8)

 11.81 Raptor56
 17.37 Iggy
 20.98 willtri4
 23.73 hssandwich
 26.95 Cale S
 42.75 Tx789
 1:04.95 Bogdan
 1:18.93 jaysammey777
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

26 okayama
29 guusrs
31 Isaac Lai
32 G2013
32 h2f
33 CyanSandwich
34 Raptor56
34 Bogdan

*Contest results*

210 Iggy
187 Isaac Lai
175 Cale S
160 qaz
144 hssandwich
126 Tx789
125 willtri4
124 CyanSandwich
115 G2013
114 MatsBergsten
113 Bogdan
103 Lapinsavant
101 Dene
99 h2f
98 Ordway Persyn
98 jaysammey777
98 pantu2000
80 cuberkid10
79 TorbinRoux
63 Kenneth Svendson
50 connorlacrosse
49 pyr14
45 LostGent
43 pjk
42 Raptor56
39 JianhanC
34 larosh12
31 MarcelP
29 Bubbagrub
28 Sergeant Baboon
25 JustinTimeCuber
23 Schmidt
21 FastCubeMaster
21 Isaacattack
18 okayama
17 guusrs
14 kamilprzyb
14 SuperDuperCuber
9 evileli


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm quite sure LostGent's 2-5 relay was entered wrongly.


----------

